# Turbine to heat water?



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was just given a 500w wind turbine. I have a 600w 12v hot water heat element. I was thinking of using it to pre-heat water in a tank that will feed my propane hot water tank that heats my floor. 
Thoughts? 
Can I wire the turbine direct to the element (fused and cut off switch between). I have seen this done with solar.
I figure this will not be 100% efficient. But free hot water when the wind blows hard enough can't hurt!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I have seen wind generated electricity stored as heat through a resistor stuck against the water heater with a conventional electric unit. Your idea seems much simpler and safer as well. But did i miss read? 12 volt 600 watt water heater?? Thats about 50 amps. The wire alone would be an expense. Generally the turbine would charge a regulated battery array. When the batteries you are charging are topped off, the excess generated energy would be regulated and ran into the water heater element to heat water as a energy dump. In my opinion only, a charged battery would be of more use than hot water. But your needs are different, your idea should work but a 500 watt turbine most likely will only put out 300-400ish watts. That's enough to heat a stock tank to avoid freezing in winter. 

My advice is use the turbine to charge batteries. Good Luck with your project!!!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No it wont.
That much load on that size turbine will stall the turbine.
Very very seldom will that turbine get any where near max output.
Not knowing your location, can't say what kind of winds you have.....??????

If you are in a windy area and you get that turbine up a 100 feet, then it would occasionally spin enough for a 100 watt ---perhaps a 200 watt heat element.


----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I am thinking I will run the turbine to my batts then dump over to my 12v hot water element via my c35. I may run a few of my PV panels direct to a hot water element. Just trying to reduce the amount of propane we use to heat the floor.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

LadyHawk77 said:


> I may run a few of my PV panels direct to a hot water element. Just trying to reduce the amount of propane we use to heat the floor.


You're orders of magnitude off in terms the power you need to produce. Best to use your new wind charger to make electricity for batteries and forget the heat idea completely.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wouldn't some solar hot water panels be more cost efficient?


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

Given a wind turbine!? Score!


----------

